# Bild Pfad Servlet



## 5474n (8. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,
(ich hoffe dieser Thread ensteht keine zweimal)
Ich habe ein Servlet, in welchem ich einen Bild Upload habe. Die Bilder werden unter einem neuen Namen auf einer lokalen Festplatte gespeichert. 
Wenn ich diese nun anzeigen möchte, zeigt mir der Browser nur einen Rahmen und kein Bild 
Liegt wahrscheinlich an den Sicherheitsbestimmungen der Browser da diese ja nicht auf den kompletten Dateipfad zugreifen können?
in welchen Order muss ich die Bilder ablegen, damit sie mir richtig angezeigt werden?

danke


----------



## 5474n (9. Mrz 2012)

Falls jemand auch das Problem haben sollte:
out.println(getServletContext().getRealPath("/")); 
zeigt den RealPath an.


----------



## brauner1990 (13. Mrz 2012)

Ist das Problem damit gelöst oder benötigst du noch hilfe?


----------

